# EvenTT11 - happened last weekend!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

If you haven't already purchased your tickets for EvenTT11 then now really is the time to be doing it  With only two weeks to go before this year's annual gathering of TT's we have so far had a huge response making this evenTT possibly the biggest yet for the TTOC!

Full details about this evenTT can be found here:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=214607

Direct links for the tickets here:

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... x&cPath=28

*Don't forget to specify if you wish to enter the concours competition or if you want one of the limited edition evenTT11 mugs when ordering your tickets.*

Tickets will be sent out via email this week, you will not recieve anything in the post, so don't panic!

With the TTOC set to take over the entire Village at Crich Tramway Museum it really is going to be an impressive spectacle and an evenTT not to be missed.

We're looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Everyone who has booked already should now have an email with their tickets attached


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Just booked my hotel for Saturday and purchased my tickets. All is go for the event!


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Everyone who has booked already should now have an email with their tickets attached


I've got mine thanks. 

Where on the site are we going to be based?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

peter-ss said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone who has booked already should now have an email with their tickets attached
> ...


All over it  There are going to be a lot of parking spaces so wherever you go you will see TTs


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> wherever you go you will see TTs


----------



## stoke_audi (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi

dont know if any of you know,
but we will be there on Sunday.

So you there

Dave


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

As mentioned above, Stoke Audi will have a stand at this weekends EvenTT11, and will be bringing these along for anybody interested ;










19 x 9J for TT 2006 onwards (MK2)

Set of 4 RRP £1280.00 - *show price £820.00*

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Advanced ticket sales have now closed but don't worry you can pay on the gate on Sunday


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm intrigued as to what the 'very special gift' will be?

The way that the weather is looking it could do with being an umbrella!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

peter-ss said:


> The way that the weather is looking it could do with being an umbrella!


A big one at that


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=254


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry that I will not be there this year but have a couple of folks coming to see the house now it is up for sale.
I shall miss my lovely new garage.  
Hope the weather perks up a bit for you.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Any one traviling up from Derby way, A6 or A38 or M1


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Leicester Forest East at 9.15 -9.30 ish, then maybe East Mids Designer Outlet at J28/A38 at 10. Assuming it all goes to plan. A long-winded trip up from that London


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Just a note to say thanks to those who organised EvenTT11. It was the first club 'do' that I have attended and 'er indoors and myself thoroughly enjoyed it. Pity about the British Summer weather, but that cant be helped. Great venue, did you do the Tram trips???

Thanks, STEVE..................


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Steve it was fun. Yes, the tram rides were cool 8) I managed to sneak one in for photographic purposes :wink:


----------

